
Ask HN: What has your experience been like with .NET Core RC2? - Renner1
I&#x27;m currently working on an RC1 app and am trying to decide whether it&#x27;s worth upgrading to RC2 or if it&#x27;s another misstep like RC1. I&#x27;m sure there are others facing the same choice.<p>For those of you who have made the leap, what has your experience been like? Is RC2 easier to work with &quot;legacy&quot; full .NET class libraries? Is the new tooling more reliable? Is the Visual Studio integration more stable?
======
jayrulez
I've recently updated a project from RC1 to RC2. It was fairly easy. I don't
know about compatibility with "legacy" full .NET class libraries as I do not
have such requirements.

I prefer the new tooling. Overall, things seem much more stable. The ecosystem
of 3rd party libraries seems like it will be healthy in a few months for most
commonly used things.

